# Tivoweb Menu - Options Missing



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Just been looking at my Tivo's Tivoweb menu.

It seems to be very slow to load and only has these options...










EDIT: Problem relates to the AltEPG.

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8531127#post8531127 in this thread for a fix.

Automan.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Automan said:


> Just been looking at my Tivo's Tivoweb menu.
> 
> It seems to be very slow to load and only has these options...
> Any thoughts?


Those options look very colourless and limited compared to my Tivoweb 1.9.4 setup. However the obvious one you are missing is User Interface, which has a nasty habit of disappearing for no particular reason when the Tivo has been running for a few hours.

The only solution I have found for this problem is to restart Tivoweb or failing that to reboot the Tivo.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Tried a restart from the Tivoweb menu and the complete Tivo restart but it is much the same 

Automan.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

UI doesn't seem to have loaded. Did you download the fixed version from LJ's site (if memory serves)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Compared to mine you are missing Backup, Channel Grid, Channel Map, Control Padding, Digiguide, Display Text, Folders, GD Checker, Hackman, Highlights, HiGuide, Manage Daily Email, Manual Record, Edit Menus, New Episodes, New Evening Episodes, Now Playing With Sort, Now Playing With Play, Reorder SPs, Schedule, Search ACs, Season Pass, Showcase, Space Used, Startup Editor, Tracker, User Interface, What's On and XTivoWeb on the main menu!

Most of those are optional extras but I think you should have both a Now Playing and a User Interface menu.

You might want to take a look at the Easy Download and Install of Hacks thread at www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454458


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> UI doesn't seem to have loaded. Did you download the fixed version from LJ's site (if memory serves)


The User Interface menu can be problematic and sometimes disappears after the Tivo has experienced any sort of strenuous use even though I have the upgraded version from www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Tivoweb Wikipedia page may also come in handy in all terms of the additional modules that you don't currently seem to have available.

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Tried the install tivoweb option but it just says...

TiVo: {/var/hack} % install tivoweb
Install script version 1.1
downloading tivoweb.tar.gz
extracting tivoweb
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/images/recycle1.png not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/Changelog not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/GPL not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/Makefile not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/README not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/TODO not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/bsearch not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/bsearch.c not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/copyright not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/daynight.css not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/html.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/httpd-tt.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/httpd-tt.tcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/keytrap.js not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/memrchr.c not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/sortof.css not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/technophobe.css not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb.cfg not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/util.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl not created: newer or same age version exits
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/info.itcl not created: newer or same age version exist
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/logos.itcl not created: newer or same age version exits
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/logs.itcl not created: newer or same age version exist
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/mail.itcl not created: newer or same age version exist
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/mfsbrowser.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/phone.itcl not created: newer or same age version exits
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/screen.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/resources.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/sched.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/search.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/theme.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/tvres-2.0.res not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/tvres-2.5.res not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/tvres-3.0.res not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/ui.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/webremote.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/get_space not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/get_space.c not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/technophobe2.css not created: newer or same age version exist
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/adams.css not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/bsearch.o not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/dtivogenre.js not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/memrchr.o not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/TRADEMARK not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/ukgenre.js not created: newer or same age version exists
970 blocks
Finished
TiVo: {/var/hack} %

It looks the same but recording at present so can't try a reboot.

Automan.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

No better alas after a Tivo restart and it takes over a minute to load and causes Tivo to enter playback pause!

Automan.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The UI.itcl in the package doesn't work with UK TiVos as the genres are broken. That's why you need to install LJ's version.

Do a "console" load of TW from Bash to see any error messages.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I stopped tivoweb.

Deleted all its folder and the three sub folders and re-installed using the tivocentral install tivoweb which I guess installs the correct UI.itcl 

-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 20521 May 20 21:14 index.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 15538 May 20 21:14 info.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 22357 May 20 21:14 logos.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 1900 May 20 21:14 logs.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 8174 May 20 21:14 mail.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 4423 May 20 21:14 mfsbrowser.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 11095 May 20 21:14 phone.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 8687 May 20 21:14 resources.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 27834 May 20 21:14 sched.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 9085 May 20 21:14 screen.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 16750 May 20 21:14 search.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 1107 May 20 21:14 theme.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 2435 May 20 21:14 tvres-2.0.res
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 3440 May 20 21:14 tvres-2.5.res
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 3440 May 20 21:14 tvres-3.0.res
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 130337 May 20 21:14 ui.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 12138 May 20 21:14 webremote.itcl
TiVo: {/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules} %


After a restart of Tivo it made no difference 

My tivo startup commands are

/var/hack/setpri fifo 1 $$
/var/hack/endpad.tcl -e 5 -auto >> /dev/null &
(sleep 40; /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x38 21 0x39 20) &
/var/hack/sortnp.tcl > /dev/null &
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &
/var/hack/tc.tcl >> /dev/null &
/var/hack/suggs.tcl -threshold 1 -auto >> /dev/null &
/var/hack/skip2time.tcl >> /dev/null &

Should any of theses cause the issue.

The drive is a 1Gb Sata from tivocentral

Automan.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

It looks like that version of tivoweb is the 'wrong' one - I have a significantly different set of .itcl files to you! I agree with TCM2007, do a manual FTP+install of LJ's version.

.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

spitfires said:


> It looks like that version of tivoweb is the 'wrong' one - I have a significantly different set of .itcl files to you! I agree with TCM2007, do a manual FTP+install of LJ's version.
> 
> .


Most of the links to download it take you to http://tivo.lightn.org/

which now just says "It Works!" 

A direct download link to that site http://tivo.lightn.org/tivoweb-tcl-1.9.4.tar.gz also does not work 

Automan.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

it's just the uk version of ui.itcl (and maybe genres?) you need.

what do you see if you start tw manually with the console parameter?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

TCM2007 said:


> it's just the uk version of ui.itcl (and maybe genres?) you need.
> 
> what do you see if you start tw manually with the console parameter?


I would have thought the install from Tivo Central would be suited for the UK model?

No joy finding just that file either 

Startting Tivoweb from telnet produces this...

Visit tivocentral.co.uk for upgrades and info !
Filesystem on / set to READONLY - type rw to make READ/WRITE
TiVo: {/var/hack} % tivoweb console
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} % TiVo Web Project - TCL - v1.9.4
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
index
info
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 89 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
errDbNotFound can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open /DataSet/GenreVersion"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set dataset [db $db open /DataSet/GenreVersion]
set genres [dbobj $dataset gettarget Data]
}"
(procedure "GetSAGenres" line 5)
invoked from within
"GetSAGenres"
(procedure "init_db" line 72)
invoked from within
"init_db"
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/ui.itcl" line 4045)
invoked from within
"source $module "
webremote
Accepting Connections

I am not sure if that is good or bad 

EDIT: errDbNotFound can't open object (errDbNotFound) after UI looks bad?

EDIT2: Found ui.itcl at SteveConrad's site but it is the same size and replacing the file made no difference 

Automan.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

One last thought, could it be the AltEPG?

Only thread I could find with this error is http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300567

Automan.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You're on AltEPG?

Ah, the genres are different, and that's what broke TW last time the UK genres changed.

Suggest you post about this over on Tivoland.

Some archaeology required to find how this got fixed last time


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Here:

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=160646

I've submitted a request on Tivoland for a new ukgenres.js to be made.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Automan said:


> and causes Tivo to enter playback pause!
> 
> Automan.


Hi Automan,

Are you using Firefox? Viewing TiVoweb with Firefox often causes TiVo to pause. I think it is a known issue.

Martin


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

martink0646 said:


> Hi Automan,
> 
> Are you using Firefox? Viewing TiVoweb with Firefox often causes TiVo to pause. I think it is a known issue.
> 
> Martin


Chrome 

Looking at ukgenre.js it indeed is quit different from the genres in the AltEPG.

It is a shame Tivoweb does not interrogate Tivo for the current genre list rather than having it hard coded.

Automan.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

Probably over-simplistic but have you cleared the Chrome cache? i use Chrome and TiVoWeb is working OK:


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Looking more into the problem I think not only have the Genre's changed but also the name of the fields in the database.

Can someone check who is not an AltEPG user to see if the following are present?

Genre is at the top level and not under dataset.



























Automan.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Thanks,
I see GenreVersion is missing from Dataset

Thus code like

set dataset [db $db open /DataSet/GenreVersion]
set genres [dbobj $dataset gettarget Data]

generates an error!

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Quick fix for ui.itcl attached ( upload and do a full reload of tivoweb)


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I don't think my Tivo liked that 

TiVo: {/var/hack} % tivoweb console
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} % TiVo Web Project - TCL - v1.9.4
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
index
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <286> died due to signal 11
NIP 0x1a8ca50 link 0x1a8ca50 ctr 29850380
R00 0x01a8ca50 R01 0x7fffca00 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x01daef7c
R04 0x01a96ebc R05 0x00000001 R06 0x3006c750 R07 0x01a96e64
R08 0x3006c750 R09 0x01db0000 R10 0x7fffca3c R11 0x3006d3b4
R12 0x30000c74 R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x30000fb0 R15 0x0000000e
R16 0x00000000 R17 0x7ffff16c R18 0x30000fc4 R19 0x7fffdd58
R20 0x3006c68a R21 0x00000000 R22 0x00000000 R23 0x00000002
R24 0x3006c750 R25 0x3006c750 R26 0x00000001 R27 0x01daefd0
R28 0x01daefd0 R29 0x72207b73 R30 0x3006d488 R31 0x01a96e64
1a344fc 7fffc918 1a8ca50 1c53964 1c52804 1c50d14 1c4d810 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8df68
1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c4e254 1c4d810 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0
1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c68524 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c6521c 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0
1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134

Automan.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Tivo rebooted and yes, an extra menu 

Many thanks

Automan.


----------

